
Coda is a next-generation spreadsheet designed to make Excel a thing of the past - el_duderino
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/19/16497444/coda-spreadsheet-krypton-shishir-mehrotra
======
abricot
Doesn't look like a spreadsheet to me.

It falls more into the space that are occupied by Podio[1] and Zoho Creator[2]
- where you basically create small apps to support your business workflow.

[1] [https://podio.com](https://podio.com) [2]
[https://www.zoho.eu/creator/](https://www.zoho.eu/creator/)

~~~
type0
or airtable

------
LordHog
Personally, I still don't like these web apps. I want something that run
local. I am not sure if only runs in the cloud or will there be a local
version or not.

~~~
rpedela
Currently it only runs on the desktop.

